
Ask HN: What’s a worthy cause to build a startup around - ADMlNlSTRATOR
I liked what 80000hours.org presents but I am yet to find a worthy cause to support that sparks my interest. What are worthy missions, bold ideas, big problems that really could benefit humans on a large scale?
======
austincheney
If you have to ask that question then you must have all the disposable time
and money but absolutely no passion or experience.

The real answer is build something you know obsessively well, are extremely
passionate about, and something that is vaguely original. If you can't do that
don't do a start up.

If you just have that much time and money to throw away fund a popular
(existing) open source software project into a commercial enterprise.

------
wesiewesie
Get in touch with this guys [https://goo.gl/EUZM5k](https://goo.gl/EUZM5k). I
met them on a UK tech event few weeks back. Amazing bunch of guys who are
able, willing and capable. The project has a clear demonstration of huge
impact to low income Universal Credit claimants in the UK (the people
receiving the service, benefiting from the product) and appear to be in need
of support.

The UK Universal Credit benefit system is terrible: thousands of people in the
UK could be left penniless this Christmas, all because of an admin error with
the Universal Credit benefit system. It could mean families up and down the UK
going without the money they need to pay their rent or buy food – let alone
celebrate Christmas.

The government is already under pressure to fix this fast. It’s splashed all
over the news. That’s where the startup comes in to reduce this pain and make
sure families on low incomes get what they need before Christmas comes round
(rather than politicians just moan – which I hate but won’t help lessen the
pain for people tomorrow).

------
dang
Since this username is misleading and we've gotten complaints about it, I've
banned the account. I assume that's why users were flagging the post as well.

------
floatingatoll
Food, shelter, clothing in that order. For example, Soylent has a lofty goal
of solving “minimum viable food” and thus world hunger.

